# Salmons Backs Out Of Our Deal



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> According to the Toronto Star, Salmons has backed out of a 5-year/$23 million US sign and trade deal that would have seen move from Philadelphia to Toronto. The Raptors were to send the Sixers a second round draft pick in 2007.


link 

hmm. i wonder why he backed out last second. i was actually looking forward seeing Salmons in a Raps Uni. 

ah well.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

so it is official then? i wonder what we're going to do with that money now..hmmmm BC work something out, steal al harrington or bonzi wells.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this has always been a signing that...well, didn't mean too much to me. or didn't have much value. i don't know if i saw us as a better team with john, and i don't know whether i see us as much worse without him. it doesn't really change our lights very much (imo).

that said, it's still a little odd. i wonder what his motivating factors were? it appears we didn't pull out of the deal at all, meaning he must've done so on his own. still left wondering why myself... although i am happy about the add'l capspace.

it's a little strange, though. one of those events that we'll look back on 5 years from now- not good or bad, just "man, what if _that_ went down..."

peace


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

This makes me a happy man.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was never big on salmons, I'm actually quite glad that we are not wasting our cap on him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It was a reasonable contract if he developed slightly - $4.6M for a rotation player with versatility is reasonable.

But he is replaceable.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Salmons was more of a sure thing than either Parker or Garbajosa. You knew what you would be getting with Salmons,at a minimum, and he still had good upside.

Why did he change his mind? A few ideas:

Cultural Fit - this is an east coast kid. probably inner city hip-hop kind of guy. Now he looks at Toronto and sees all these Euros, and even Bosh and TJ are not really like him - they are mature Texas kids. Friends of his could also be putting bad thoughts in his head about Toronto.

Fight for PT - is John not confident he can beat out Jose, MoP, Parker, and Joey for PT. He can see that Parker got similar money. And at best he will be splitting time and not get starters minutes unless he is clearly superior to what we have.

Other Team - maybe another team has promised him a starting spot, and is closer to home for him. Money will only be the same or slightly less, so other factors are at play.

Where he lands will tell us what influenced his decision.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm quite surprised.

I wonder where we go from here?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'm quite surprised.
> 
> I wonder where we go from here?



You said it!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

he gave up $23 million dollars in guarenteed salary because he doesn't want to "play" for a chance in the starting lineup. Wow, i'm happy he's not on this team. I'm actually really relieved because I was more worried about the length of the contract then anything else.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

oh well there goes the championship team.....in all seriousness when opportunity knocks you take it, not pursue greener pastures..look at what happened to carlos boozer. But then again who is John Salmons?


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Be very very happy this deal did not go through. Salmons has some of the worst decision making i've ever seen. He's not great at any one thing and brings nothing Graham and Mo Pete doesn't already do for you guys. Parker will be able to fill in for everything Salmons was supposed to do but on a much higher level. While I think he's a bit of a snake for saying he'd come and then backing out it's really a move beneficial for you guys. You could get a guy like Jumiane Jones for less than John's deal and you'd get 3 times the production. There's better fish in the sea and if Brian's been working the phones like it's been rumored i'm sure you'll come up with something else much more beneficial to yer team in the longrun. I'm a Nets fan but i'm very very impressed with what the Raps have been doing and I look forward to some really great games between the two clubs this season.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

aizn said:


> he gave up $23 million dollars in guarenteed salary because he doesn't want to "play" for a chance in the starting lineup.


I wanna know who is offering this guy more?

Where the heck is he going that is going to be so much better than Toronto?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think he just played his way out of the NBA


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, is he retarded? The 76ers pulled their qualifying offer away, the Suns just signed Banks like 3 days ago, and he walks away from this deal....So, where is he going to go now, where a team would offer to pay him as much money/give him a chance as we would?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

shookem said:


> I wanna know who is offering this guy more?
> 
> Where the heck is he going that is going to be so much better than Toronto?


I haven't heard anything, but i doubt there are any teams out there still looking for a player that could have given him the same chance the raps did


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh well. I thought he'd be a good contributor for us too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

haha, well he can't go to Phoenix anymore. Glad he chose you guys over us at first. Then we couldn't have signed Banks.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Salmons knows something we dont.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow, is he retarded? The 76ers pulled their qualifying offer away, the Suns just signed Banks like 3 days ago, and he walks away from this deal....So, where is he going to go now, where a team would offer to pay him as much money/give him a chance as we would?


Wow. Salmons is a retard. Where is he going to get anything close to that kind of money. 

He was so confident in his skills, he did not think he could compete with a couple sophomore Mo and AP for playing time?

That says volumes. What are freaking retard!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Wow. Salmons is a retard. Where is he going to get anything close to that kind of money.
> 
> He was so confident in his skills, he did not think he could compete with a couple sophomore Mo and AP for playing time?
> 
> That says volumes. What are freaking retard!!


I hope he enjoys Europe because that's where his career is headed.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe this opens up a roster spot for Bucknor from the summer league team....not that I think he would play at all, but it would cool to have a Canuck on the squad....he looked active in the summer league,I think he would run through a brick wall if you asked him.


----------



## TheVapors (May 23, 2006)

What is Salmons thinking??? This might be detrimental to his career, he was guaranteed a 5 year deal, which I don't think he'll get anywhere else, and $23 Million which he definately won't get anywhere else.



> Pain5155
> Salmons knows something we dont.


Just curious what you mean by this?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

double post


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> *A* Salmons knows something we dont.


either that; *B* he has a "better deal"; or *C* he thought he'd just walk into the starting role and is affraid of fighting for minutes.

he knew we had tj, mo, graham, calderon, and were in agreeement with parker. (unless he got freaked out by youtube videos of parker) little chance of C.

lots of teams still have enough money to pay him. his deal (if i remember) stared below MLE. maybe billy king won't match. maybe he will. either way, salmons would make the money. he could be thinking a shorter deal starting higher, prove himself and get a bigger deal. B is a good possibility.

i'm hoping its A.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

He's going to Macabi Tel Aviv :biggrin: 

Sounds like we lucked out on this one


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

^Salmons in going to Macabi Tel Aviv?


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

I was kidding man c'mon :banana: 

:angel:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *spuriousjones !*
> 
> he knew we had tj, mo, graham, calderon, and were in agreeement with parker. (*unless he got freaked out by youtube videos of parker*)


 :laugh:.....had to be the youtube videos!!!

maybe Salmons catches on with a team that can offer him more PT, but less money and tries to cash in next year Mike James style??? 

I sure hope BC has more up his sleeves than Eddie House


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

addition by subtraction


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

maybe he realized the raptors were overpaying for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> maybe he realized the raptors were overpaying for him.


 Perhaps he saw what happened to dudes like Yogi Stewart, Hoffa, even AD, Vince and Jalen when it comes to how Toronto writer's treat overpaid players, and that was a turn-off?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

say no to eddie house. he won't fit with this team now, best case scenario: bigger deal for bonzi wells. DON'T TRADE MO-PETE!


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you really want Bonzi Wells though, I'm pretty sure he would end up overpaid.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

I imagine he thought he was going to be given the starters role on a silver plater and the signing of some Euro was no threat to this. Then he downloaded some Anthony Parker clips and sh*t his pants and backed out of the deal.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Lol at the thought of an NBA'player watching youtube to see the raptors new signees play.

oh well, i like salmons, but if he don't want to be here, i don't want him here.

& i know your right, wells WILL be overpaid, but it might as well be toronto, if it isnt lengthy contract, at the expense of winning.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I read something, that said there's an outside chance the raps might still try to get Roko to come over. That might help fill the void a bit, but I'm not sure there's much left through free agency. Bonzi would be a good fit, but I'm guessing he's gonna want something similar to what Al Harrington gets, which sounds like 10$ mil a year. Wells would be a nice signing, I'm just wondering if BC wants to pay that much. House is another option, but wouldn't do much other than shoot threes (like that even needs to be mentioned).


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

tobybennett said:


> I read something, that said there's an outside chance the raps might still try to get Roko to come over. That might help fill the void a bit, but I'm not sure there's much left through free agency. Bonzi would be a good fit, but I'm guessing he's gonna want something similar to what Al Harrington gets, which sounds like 10$ mil a year. Wells would be a nice signing, I'm just wondering if BC wants to pay that much. House is another option, but wouldn't do much other than shoot threes (like that even needs to be mentioned).



Roko just signed a contract with Barcelona


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

i say no to bonzi buddy..just my opinion


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm kinda glad this happened. I think Salmons might be good given an opportunity, but we were giving him far to much. There are players with equal or more potential and skill that can be had for less (eg. Kirk Snyder who was basically given away by NO recently). 

I wouldn't bother with Bonzi, though. I think we should make a trade for an established guard or forward, if possible, or wait until the season starts when turmoil brews (ala Artest/VC) and nab a steal.


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

John Salmons should have thanked God for allowing some team to give him $23 million. 

The Raptors should thank God that he decided that Raptors and John Salmons aren't a good fit.

At least he backed out BEFORE he took the money. Who's available in the FA market now???


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

im happy he backed out maybe we can use the cap space for a player whose actually worth the money.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont know whether to laugh at salmons or to respect what he did. this move on his part was strictly a basketball decision and had nothing to do with money but on the other hand that leaves him up ****s creek. he just turned down phoenix and toronto and he aint going back to philly so that pretty much leaves him with no team and no contract.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Bonzi Wells is the perfect fit to be your two-guard. Let me inform raptor fans of something, he's 6-5, about 220, and he's a good half-court player as well as a deadly perimeter scorer. He can spread the floor for Bosh or Baragani. Or, even better he averaged about 4 rebounds in the playoffs with Sacramento. A guard that can hit the boards. dominate the paint and score from the perimeter is much more worth it, then a turnover prone Small forward. To quote Dick Vitale "It's awesome baby"


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bonzi Wells is the perfect fit to be your two-guard. Let me inform raptor fans of something, he's 6-5, about 220, and he's a good half-court player as well as a deadly perimeter scorer. He can spread the floor for Bosh or Baragani. Or, even better he averaged about 4 rebounds in the playoffs with Sacramento. A guard that can hit the boards. dominate the paint and score from the perimeter is much more worth it, then a turnover prone Small forward. To quote Dick Vitale "It's awesome baby"


4 rebounds from your two-guard is not that great!.....I hope you put down the wrong amount....any starting two in the league pretty much gets that many!....Look at Mo-Pete, he is an average starter, and his rebound #'s are that good.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Salmons was more of a sure thing than either Parker or Garbajosa. You knew what you would be getting with Salmons,at a minimum, and he still had good upside.
> 
> Why did he change his mind? A few ideas:
> 
> Cultural Fit - this is an east coast kid. probably inner city hip-hop kind of guy. Now he looks at Toronto and sees all these Euros, and even Bosh and TJ are not really like him - they are mature Texas kids. Friends of his could also be putting bad thoughts in his head about Toronto.


Way off. Salmons isn't actually street at all. He's actually very literate and hopes to move into politics when he's done. That might have something to do with it though. Maybe he felt that if he became celebrated in a foreign nation that it wouldn't do him any good. It's a shame because he's a really good guy to have with the local media and really does a good job as a spokesman and captain kind of guy. Philadelphia only has Korver now to fill that role.


----------

